# Webspace



## Anonymous (26 März 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
weiß jemand wo ich einen guten Test für billigen Webspace finde? Am besten wäre einer mit Angaben zur Geschwindigkeit, Ereichbarkeit...
Ich wollte so etwa 5-10 Euro ausgeben, bräuchte aber fast 100 pop-Postfächer.
Php und Mysql sollten auch dabei sein.
Vielen Dank,
Stephan.


----------



## Heiko (26 März 2003)

An welchen Zeitraum dachtest Du bei Deinen 5 EUR?
In der Woche?
Am Tag?


----------



## SprMa (27 März 2003)

In der c't war mal ein Bericht und umfangreicher Test von "Billig-Hostern" drin (billig nicht im Sinne von "schlecht", sondern "kostengünstig").
Der Test sollte im c't-Heftarchiv zu finden sein.


Matthias


----------



## technofreak (27 März 2003)

SprMa schrieb:
			
		

> In der c't war mal ein Bericht und umfangreicher Test von "Billig-Hostern" drin (billig nicht im Sinne von "schlecht", sondern "kostengünstig").
> Der Test sollte im c't-Heftarchiv zu finden sein.
> Matthias



http://www.heise.de/ct/02/10/112/default.shtml
* c't 10/2002, S. 112: Webspace-Provider*


			
				c´t schrieb:
			
		

> Den vollständigen Artikel finden Sie in der aktuellen Printausgabe.


Leider.... 

tf


----------



## SprMa (27 März 2003)

Aber für kaum ein Geld kann man sich den Artikel kaufen: http://www.heise.de/kiosk/archiv/ct/02/10/112/
Kostet genau 1 EYPO und man kann den Artikel lesen bis keine Buchstaben mehr übrig sind. 


Matthias


----------

